# up and coming pacer foal



## rosie fronfelen (7 September 2011)

this is our up and coming pacer foal she was 3 1/2 months when this was taken in the beggining of august.


----------



## hayinamanger (7 September 2011)

That's a cracking foal, she's got a hell of a chest on her at 3.5m, she's probably half as big again now.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 September 2011)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			That's a cracking foal, she's got a hell of a chest on her at 3.5m, she's probably half as big again now. 

Click to expand...

I know its nothing to do with hunting but its the forum i'm most familiar with.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (7 September 2011)

Lovely foal!  Love photo of mum ramming her teeth down to get a good grab of grass hehe X


----------



## JenHunt (7 September 2011)

she's got really interesting socks - are they socks? 

she's very sweet, and nicely put together!


----------



## EAST KENT (8 September 2011)

I love the chook in the first one saying "refocus..refocus I should be mid picture!"


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 September 2011)

JenHunt said:



			she's got really interesting socks - are they socks? 

she's very sweet, and nicely put together!
		
Click to expand...

she was born with white legs but they will be black  shortly and possibly 3 white  socks, she goes back strongly to her grand sire.


----------



## JenHunt (8 September 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			she was born with white legs but they will be black  shortly and possibly 3 white  socks, she goes back strongly to her grand sire.
		
Click to expand...

ahhh I see. very interesting how their coats change.

the chook - is she a black rock by any chance? - looks just like ours.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 September 2011)

JenHunt said:



			ahhh I see. very interesting how their coats change.

the chook - is she a black rock by any chance? - looks just like ours.
		
Click to expand...

yes,love BRs,had em for years but they go miles all round the farm and god knows where they lay their eggs half the time-quite funny seeing hubby following them to see where they go-hee hee.


----------



## JenHunt (8 September 2011)

we had 3 originally, 2 went within days of each other (blown of their perch over night in very high winds - they roost in the rafters of one of the buildings), and the 3rd one keeps on going. We reckon she's 4 now and still laying well, when you can find the eggs! She shouts/moans all the time and has become known as Moaning Myrtle! This is her.






we also have 2 bantam white wyandottes (thing1 and thing2 - tennis balls with legs and attitude ), a bantam leghorn (Skippy, cos she runs like a kangaroo), a bantam wellsummer (woody, the bossiest thing on 2 legs) and an Ancona called BiggLes (the scattiest thing on 2 legs). They are sooo much fun to have around, they'll join you on the patio for tea and biscuits, or in the kitchen, or help with poo-picking, mucking out, feeding or changing rugs even! They love to meet and greet visitors - the postman is scared of them!


----------



## Echo Bravo (8 September 2011)

What breeding is she Rosie


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 September 2011)

JenHunt said:



			we had 3 originally, 2 went within days of each other (blown of their perch over night in very high winds - they roost in the rafters of one of the buildings), and the 3rd one keeps on going. We reckon she's 4 now and still laying well, when you can find the eggs! She shouts/moans all the time and has become known as Moaning Myrtle! This is her.






we also have 2 bantam white wyandottes (thing1 and thing2 - tennis balls with legs and attitude ), a bantam leghorn (Skippy, cos she runs like a kangaroo), a bantam wellsummer (woody, the bossiest thing on 2 legs) and an Ancona called BiggLes (the scattiest thing on 2 legs). They are sooo much fun to have around, they'll join you on the patio for tea and biscuits, or in the kitchen, or help with poo-picking, mucking out, feeding or changing rugs even! They love to meet and greet visitors - the postman is scared of them! 

Click to expand...

we have 4 BRs, they're lucky to survive cos when OH is feeding the hounds they stick their heads through the mesh to pick up any stray biccies,hounds are on dry food by the way, and they never  take notice of the little sods,as you say its nice to see them about.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 September 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			What breeding is she Rosie
		
Click to expand...

her mum is by Stoneriggs JR and out of Mountain Dancer,dad is Sable Matters, a stallion from the States.


----------



## Mrs B (8 September 2011)

She is a smasher, Rosie!


----------



## Turitea (18 October 2011)

I have just seen this thread!
What a good looking pacer foal. Love her dad. Remember him being shipped over to Oz to compete in the Interdominian 1997 (?), but unfortunately he had to be withdrawn due to some health issues. If I remember correctly the NZ racing channel "Trackside" even screened a little story due to him being a good quality pacer coming all the way from Europe to compete!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 October 2011)

Turitea said:



			I have just seen this thread!
What a good looking pacer foal. Love her dad. Remember him being shipped over to Oz to compete in the Interdominian 1997 (?), but unfortunately he had to be withdrawn due to some health issues. If I remember correctly the NZ racing channel "Trackside" even screened a little story due to him being a good quality pacer coming all the way from Europe to compete!
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the info, i know he initially came from the states,and must be 18 or 19  now but still covering strong.the filly is big and strong but dad is quite small.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (29 October 2011)

Turitea said:



			I have just seen this thread!
What a good looking pacer foal. Love her dad. Remember him being shipped over to Oz to compete in the Interdominian 1997 (?), but unfortunately he had to be withdrawn due to some health issues. If I remember correctly the NZ racing channel "Trackside" even screened a little story due to him being a good quality pacer coming all the way from Europe to compete!
		
Click to expand...

just to let you know,Sable Matters has returned to Ireland cos his progeny is much indemand-interesting----


----------



## Turitea (31 October 2011)

Thanks. Great news. Just love this guy and really think he will produce some very good progeny in Irleand. Btw, he has fabulous relations running very successfully in Oz e.g. Sushi Sushi


----------



## Alec Swan (31 October 2011)

Rosie,

such a smart foal.   Well done.

Alec.


----------

